# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  DeWalt Nail Gun

## Bedford

*New Nail Gun,  made by DeWALT 
It can drive a 16-D nail through a 2x4 at 200 yards.   
This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair having a beer and  build a fence.  
Just get your wife to hold the fence boards in place  while you sit back and relax, and when she has the board in the right place,  just fire away  
With the hundred round magazine, you can build the fence  with a minimum of reloading. After a day of fence building with the new DeWalt  Rapid fire nail gun, the wife will not ask you to build or fix anything else,  probably, ever again.*  
I suspect if it will penetrate a 4x2, the palings will just fall off, but it sounds good.  :Smilie:

----------


## TermiMonster

Where can I get it?....I want one!........Nooowwwwwwwwww..............

----------

